# Car customizations (interior LED lighting) ground for disqualifying a car?



## Red Hawk (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,

I'm thinking of buying a car that has been modified by his owner (in particular, it has some led strips for accent lighting in the interior of the vehicle, both the front seats and back seat area, as well as led strips for blinker signaling on the side mirrors.

Would this sort of thing disqualify a car that is otherwise completely acceptable from Uber, Lyft, etc?

Thanks!

Red Hawk


----------



## shipraider (Jan 25, 2016)

My car came with under-seat accent lighting, so I doubt that will be an issue.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You have to check with your local laws. It varies state to state. Color makes a big difference too!


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

Should not be a problem as long as lights are subtle and not distracting to driver or other motorists


----------



## Red Hawk (Jan 31, 2016)

shipraider said:


> My car came with under-seat accent lighting, so I doubt that will be an issue.


That's good to know, thanks shipraider.


----------



## Red Hawk (Jan 31, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> You have to check with your local laws. It varies state to state. Color makes a big difference too!


Good point. The person I was getting this car from is super-responsible and careful, so I'm confident that under California law it must be legal. These were red led strips on the bottom side of the back seating area, under the steering wheel and glovebox, etc. I wasn't crazy about them, but the car was a good deal.

Unfortunately the seller had another talk with a dealership and they doubled the ofter they had made him for the vehicle, plus added some financing perks for a new vehicle. At least, I'm glad my genuine interest served the buyer to get some leverage during his negotiations.


----------



## Red Hawk (Jan 31, 2016)

ZMenterprise said:


> Should not be a problem as long as lights are subtle and not distracting to driver or other motorists


I guess they were alright, just a little tacky for my taste. I'm more into indirect lighting, and don't like it when you can actually see the LED strip.


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

Take them out lol


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Seriously? Who in the world cares about your interior lighting? Lyft just cares that your car isn't disgusting and Uber doesn't even inspect them.

You could drive with a disco ball in your car.


----------

